
Realtime WebSocket Feed of Pager Messages from 9/11 - ptsteadman
Http://ptsteadman.com/memorial
======
cryoshon
I've seen this before, but it's still pretty interesting and a bit haunting.
I'm sure the modern equivalent (text messages) would be even more horrifying.

I was in eighth grade at the time, so my only real updates were via word of
mouth or the TV, until I got home to the internet.

